# Mexican pointy boot craze



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't even know where to start with this.....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110515/ap_en_ot/lt_mexico_pointy_boots


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Weren't long-toed shoes really popular, oh, like, a few centuries ago?


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep....Mid to late Midevil Times. It was a sign of wealth. The longer the toes the less you could do (so you could afford to have someone else do it).


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't seen this yet, living only about an hour from the border. 

You know what they say about a man with super long toes on his shoes....that's right, he's a moron.


----------

